# expanding foam ,under water, for dart frog tank



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

is it safe once cured, as i want to make a full background from expanding foam then want a false floor with a sort of pool/wwater area, will it break off or get weak or be fine, dont really want to make the background 3inch off the bottom of the tank if i can help it


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I would have through it would be fine so long as you seal it using silcone or varnish or something. 

Jay


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

cool im gonna silicone it then use coco soft to make it look more natural, thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The coco soil under the water might leave the water a dirty colour.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

ur righty there morgan freeman, i might just leave the bottom few inch siliconed but not soiled to prevent the water changing. thanks


----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you take snaps of the project mate I would love to see how this turns out


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

il try mate . i have no idea of the layout myself yet or even how i want it , but i gotta source some more things yet like abit more thick wood. and some slate tiles for a rock pool type area or waterfall thingy . im useing a aquaone AR620t 29gal fish tank so no open front door, but hopefully wont be a problem and i can use the overhead filter system for recirc the pool area water with a tap in it to drain it when needed. if it all comes together though


----------

